# Nigerian Dwarf bred with Mini Nubian



## Bobbi J Hofland (Feb 7, 2018)

Hi all!! This is my doe Ana she is a FF. I estimated a due date of Feb 22nd at 150 days but she was with the buck before that too. Last week Monday her udder was about to explode and she started acting funny so I brought her into the garage due to -30° Temps. That was last Friday already. The past weekend she dropped but her bag wasn't as tight. She has been pawing for a week now, pushing her head against walls, havinghsmall amounts of her plug come out, and has become territorial. She has randomly gets what looks like contractions where her back raises but she goes to the left and kinda walks on tippy toes for a second. Today udder is back to being super tight- I can feel the babies inside her moving. Stomach is tight and sensitive to touch. More discharge. My aunt is a vet and had me stick two fingers in. I got them in all the way and just felt soft inside. Im not sure what to think. I just want healthy kids already!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Bobbi J Hofland (Feb 7, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> Good luck!


Thank you very much! This is only my second time with kids. The last one I kidded out was also a FF and she didn't bag up or show any signs she just gave me a cute Thanks giving baby boy over night!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Happy kidding


----------



## Bobbi J Hofland (Feb 7, 2018)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Happy kidding


I'm nervous but thank you. Hopefully she kids soon as I've never been so stressed in my life.


----------



## Bobbi J Hofland (Feb 7, 2018)

I would love advice or if you think she looks to be due soon!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She looks pretty close to me. Watch for her teats to fill.


----------



## Bobbi J Hofland (Feb 7, 2018)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> She looks pretty close to me. Watch for her teats to fill.


Yay!! Yeah it's crazy because just last Monday they were swollen and now just the udder is super full but teats still not as full.


----------



## meganmts (Mar 22, 2017)

She’s looks like a deer, such a pretty thing! Sending happy healthy baby vibes!


----------



## Bobbi J Hofland (Feb 7, 2018)

meganmts said:


> She's looks like a deer, such a pretty thing! Sending happy healthy baby vibes!


I've always thought she looked like an antelope


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Awww, she’s a cutie! She definitely does look close. I have a doe due on February 21st, so it will be a race to the finish!  Good luck!


----------



## Bobbi J Hofland (Feb 7, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> Awww, she's a cutie! She definitely does look close. I have a doe due on February 21st, so it will be a race to the finish!  Good luck!


Love it!!! Can I see pics of your goat!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

This is my little Hildy.  She is a Mini-Nubian, bred to a blue eyed Mini-Lamancha. I did NOT want her bred - she was only 6 months old when the buck jumped the fence - but, here we are. 
I only realized she was pregnant about a month ago! Here is the link to the thread I started: https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/oh-no-is-she-pregnant.195179/


----------



## Bobbi J Hofland (Feb 7, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> This is my little Hildy.  She is a Mini-Nubian, bred to a blue eyed Mini-Lamancha. I did NOT want her bred - she was only 6 months old when the buck jumped the fence - but, here we are.
> I only realized she was pregnant less than a month ago!


Oh my lanta those ears go straight out!! How stinking cute!!!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks! I really love her- she’s such a sweet, sweet girl! I really hope she’ll have a smooth, easy kidding.  And same with your doe! How old is she?


----------



## Bobbi J Hofland (Feb 7, 2018)

My doe unfortunately is younger than I'd like her to be for kidding. She is about 11months old.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

My doe isn’t quite 11 months.  I guess we are on the same page!


----------



## Bobbi J Hofland (Feb 7, 2018)

No real changes. Ligaments are still there but seem to be more sunken in and not as noticeable. I spent an hour with her earlier and she had two contractions where she was standing and went in a "C" form. Udder is pretty tight but a lil room left and teats aren't filled yet.


----------



## Bobbi J Hofland (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Bobbi J Hofland (Feb 7, 2018)

No babies. This is today


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Looking good!


----------



## Bobbi J Hofland (Feb 7, 2018)

So I do have a little news not sure if it means much but things have changed with the ligaments. I can't find them at all when she lays down and the area there is very puffy/squishy - when she stands they feel like fishing string and she squats when I touch them. Idk maybe things are guna happen??


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Ligaments are, unfortunately, very unpredictable. :/ I have had a doe in early labor that still had them. 

I just re-calculated my does’ due date and she’s actually due tomorrow! Lol.


----------



## Bobbi J Hofland (Feb 7, 2018)

Mines due today! Well day #145 is today


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How’s her udder looking?


----------



## Bobbi J Hofland (Feb 7, 2018)

Not the best. She is extremely full but one side is much different than the other.


----------



## Bobbi J Hofland (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

She looks close! Can’t wait to see her kid(s). Are you going to keep a doeling, if she has one?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Any news on kidding?


----------



## Bobbi J Hofland (Feb 7, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> She looks close! Can't wait to see her kid(s). Are you going to keep a doeling, if she has one?


I think I will be keeping them but I do have someone interested if I don't. Knowing me though, after all this I will be too attached to let them go! I am looking for more does that atm.


----------



## Bobbi J Hofland (Feb 7, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Any news on kidding?


I believe the ligaments are possibly gone. Udder is 100% full now. Seems distressed but no pushing or mucous.


----------



## Bobbi J Hofland (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh my goodness!! So cute! Bucklings, doelings or one of each?


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Ohh, congratulations!!! Adorable!


----------



## Bobbi J Hofland (Feb 7, 2018)

Both doelings!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, congrats.


----------



## barrelracin85 (Jan 23, 2016)

Congrats! I'm jealous! My girl is still holding out on me.


----------



## Alex Kimoto (Dec 16, 2017)

I’m so happy for you!!! Yay! Those are some of the cutest babies I’ve ever ever seen!!! And Doelings! You lucked out! I’m assuming your keeping them?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats, they are so cute!!!


----------



## Bobbi J Hofland (Feb 7, 2018)

Alex Kimoto said:


> I'm so happy for you!!! Yay! Those are some of the cutest babies I've ever ever seen!!! And Doelings! You lucked out! I'm assuming your keeping them?


I think I will! Are they really the cutest!!? Omg that's awesome! I'm so proud!


----------



## Bobbi J Hofland (Feb 7, 2018)

So what happened is my aunt is a vet and I had her come over at 9:30 this morning to check on Ana and she went in but cervix was closed so I thought I was safe to run to town. At 10:30am I checked my video cam and she was PUSHING! 100mph all the way home lol I wasn't missing it for the world. I was right on time!!!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> This is my little Hildy.  She is a Mini-Nubian, bred to a blue eyed Mini-Lamancha. I did NOT want her bred - she was only 6 months old when the buck jumped the fence - but, here we are.
> I only realized she was pregnant about a month ago! Here is the link to the thread I started: https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/oh-no-is-she-pregnant.195179/


Judging by this pic, maybe Hildy isn't kidding because she thinks she already has her cute little kid (What an adorable baby, btw)! 

@Bobbi J Hofland those babies are so cute! Congrats on doelings, too!!


----------



## Alex Kimoto (Dec 16, 2017)

Yes, they really are that cute. Those floppy ears just Kill me!!!!! They really are some of the cutest baby goats I’ve ever seen!


----------



## Bobbi J Hofland (Feb 7, 2018)

Look at these Moonspots that came out of nowhere! I am so blessed!!


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Adorableness!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------

